# 600D/T3i Specs [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/600dt3i-specs-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/600dt3i-specs-cr2/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Same as previously reported</strong>

There’s nothing new as far as a 600D replacement goes, pretty much confirmation of what we’ve been told before.</p>
<ul>
<li>18mp sensor</li>
<li>3.7fps</li>
<li>Vari-Angle 3Ã¢â‚¬Â³ LCD</li>
<li>DiGiC IV.</li>
<li>Video Snapshot Mode</li>
<li>Redesign of the model nameplate as well.</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--><strong>A collection of other specs mentioned from various people.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Improved LiveView AF</li>
<li>Electronic Level Added</li>
<li>Slightly redesigned flash</li>
<li>Changes to the menu system</li>
<li>Unnamed software feature upgrades</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>CR’s Take</strong>

“Improved LiveView AF” will be coming with every camera in the rumor world. I’d take that with a grain of salt. Everything else is completely plausible.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2011)

That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??


----------



## Isurus (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree. This seems like a 60D in a slightly smaller form factor with lower fps. There just doesn't seem like enough differentiation to me, especially since they've effectively rebelized the XXD series.



Rocky said:


> That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??


----------



## foobar (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky said:


> What is the point of having this model??


$250 lower price point?


----------



## Stone (Feb 4, 2011)

yaaay another Rebel *yawns*.....


----------



## Gcon (Feb 4, 2011)

This seems like a Rebel without a cause.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems just like the rest of the Rebel line-up. It's always incremental changes with the xxxds. They come once a year. And they almost always provide a lot of bang for the buck. 



Gcon said:


> This seems like a Rebel without a cause.


----------



## pedro (Feb 4, 2011)

"Rebel without a cause..." - I like that, Goon! ;-)
Well, maybe it 's not without a cause. Kinda seems like the last rebel without a Digic V...

Found this over at NL, via google translator
Canon Kiss X5 (Kiss X4 successor) and Kiss X50 (Kiss F successor) announced in a few days to? 
A reader, Itadakimashita post information about Canon's new digital SLR will be announced shortly. 
CP+X5、FX50 Soon (CP + of the time) X5, F will be announced as the successor to X50. 
18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS IIへ。 Both models and the kit lens is a new 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS II to. 
•X502色。 X50 has two colors black and red. 1220 12.2 million pixels. 
•X5はX4 X4 and X5 is no difference on the specs. 1800 DIGIC4、秒3.7 Megapixel 1800, DIGIC4, 3.7 seconds frame intact. Fully automatic new "Shininterijentooto" installed. フルHD/HD/SD Full HD / HD / SD available in manual exposure. 60D3型、104 Angle LCD like the 60D Bali (type 3 million dots 104). がダイヤカットに。 The mode dial is diamond-cut. 機種名のプレート部のデザイン変更。 Redesign of the model name plate. 
•液晶可動のため、サイズ、重さともX4よりも若干増える。 LCD for mobile, size, and even a little more weight than the X4. 特に重量では40g、幅で4.3mm、奥行きで4.4mmも増える。 In particular, weight 40g, width 4.3mm, 4.4mm in depth also increases. 
•フラッシュにも300番台の新製品。 300 new products in the flash series. 本体部分に丸いLEDライト？ Round LED light body? を備える。 Provided. 詳細不明。 Unspecified. 

いただいた情報によると、Kiss X5はバリアングルモニタを採用して細部を改良したX4のマイナーチェンジモデルと言ったところでしょうか。 According to the information provided, X5 Kiss improved the details to adopt what I said and Mainachenjimoderu Bariangurumonita of X4. DIGIC5のお披露目は、やはり、5D Mark III か1Ds Mark IVでということになるんでしょうかね。 DIGIC5 announcement is still, 5D Mark III 1Ds Mark IV or what it's going to be in that. 

Kiss Fの後継機は噂では長らくKiss F2と呼ばれてきましたが、X50というのは確かにありそうな名称ですね。 Kiss F is the successor to the rumors that have long been called Kiss F2, X50 is the name that it is indeed likely. X50の1220万画素センサーが、高性能な新型センサーだと面白いカメラになりそうです。 The X50's 12.2 million pixel sensor, the camera is going to be interesting that the new high-performance sensors


----------



## BennyJ (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky said:


> That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??



the 60D also got a much better viewfinder and better AF (9 cross sensors as compared to 1). It also has a built-in transmitter for slave flashes, a second display, weather sealing, better controls and a more powerful battery. So I wouldn't say there's not enough difference between the two models to justify the higher price of the 60D.

However, there's nearly no innovation when comparing the 600D to the 550D, except the articulating screen. So I agree: It's a rebel without a cause, only created to keep the 1-year product cycle of the Rebel family intact...


----------



## fruitbat (Feb 4, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Thereâ€™s nothing new as far as a 600D replacement goes.


It's not even been announced and we're talking about its replacement!


----------



## ronderick (Feb 4, 2011)

It's good to see another "rebel w/o a cause" entering the stage *lol* I think the rebel actually has a cause - to see what's Canon's new standard for its best-selling body.

I'd assume people with 7D or above need not purchase a rebel, but I think the 60D and 600D are important standards for the general consumer market. For one thing, I think installing the articulating screen for both consumer-market bodies is also an important statement (of course, the electronic-level indicator is also a good addition).

I'm just curious if an internal GPS-location gadget would be coming in the near future...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 4, 2011)

BennyJ said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??
> ...



to use a cliche here: it is what it is. if you're expecting to see either (1) major differentiation or (2) a major revolution in featureset, the XXXD and XXD lineups are not the place to look for it; nor have they been for a long time.

the XXXD lineup is predominantly targeted at the consumer who will walk into a big box store and say "what's the newest camera you have?", then ask "does it do everything auto?" and then ask "how much does it cost?". they are made to be easy, straightforward sales. sure there are advanced users who make pick up a 60D or T2i (usually based on budget or as a backup cam) but that's definitely not the target audience.

it's a rebel with a very clear cause; the same cause that all other rebels have -- to go out and sell like hotcakes and make canon very profitable.


----------



## BennyJ (Feb 4, 2011)

kubelik said:


> the XXXD lineup is predominantly targeted at the consumer who will walk into a big box store and say "what's the newest camera you have?", then ask "does it do everything auto?" and then ask "how much does it cost?".



lol, so true  I know some people, even family members, who've bought a Rebel but never used anything else than its default "full-auto" mode ;D


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 4, 2011)

It does seem as though Canon is playing a little game to see how close they can push the Rebel line and the XXD line together. And they've actually done a pretty good job and skirting the line between the two lines. 

It does seem like it might have happened by accident though. Canon thought:
"Ok, let's use the 18mp sensor from the T2i and 7D in the new 60D. Perfect"

-6 months later

"Time for a new Rebel.... Crap"


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 4, 2011)

pedro said:


> Found this over at NL, via google translator
> ...



If this holds true, it would confirm my [guess] back on December 8, 2010:


KyleSTL said:


> I agree that the T2i (550D) is a great camera and it sells extremely well, but if Canon could release a camera at the Rebel XS (1000D) pricepoint that isn't completely anemic and obsolete they would steal even more sales away from Nikon (mostly the D3100 and the remaining stock of D3000s). A 12MP XS-replacement with 720p and live view with 3200 ISO max would be a very compelling product, although that would mean it would have to share the Digic 4 processor of the 500D and 550D and not the Digic III of the 450D/1000D (making it more expensive to produce).



And on December 4, 2010 (with the expection of chronological order and the 600D being based on the 7D replacement):


KyleSTL said:


> I think 2011 will bring replacements for (in chronological order):
> Rebel XS replacment (12MP, 720p video, ISO 3200 max)
> 7D Mark II
> 1Ds Mark IV
> T2i replacement (entry-level 7D Mark II specs)



I do think the updated 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II sounds interesting. Maybe they redesigned it for higher resolving power since the resolution of APS-C cameras has jumped from 12 MP (XSi/450D) to 18 MP (T2i/550D) since the original 18-55mm IS was released.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2011)

Having just bought a 60D, i'm actually releaved this is just another repackaging of the 7D/60D/550D core. If they had improved the sensor/digic i'd have been a bit miffed.
The flippy screen is becoming a must have for video enabled camera's so you can clearly see it needed in the entry rebel level SLR camera's.

What i'm always using and learning to love on the 60D is the dual dial controls - initially very fiddely but now much quicker than the single front wheel dial of the 400D i had before.
The other thing we expect the 600D not to have is the top LCD screen - another time saver as you get used to it.
So a good mix of core components that leaves (with the features mentioned above) just enough space between models.


----------



## BennyJ (Feb 4, 2011)

Stuart said:


> What i'm always using and learning to love on the 60D is the dual dial controls - initially very fiddely but now much quicker than the single front wheel dial of the 400D i had before.



Totally aggree with you. Once you got used to the second dial, it's like a must-have feature. I couldn't live without it  Also, did you notice the shutter sound is a lot cooler and more "serious" as compared to the Rebel?


----------



## AJ (Feb 4, 2011)

kubelik said:


> it's a rebel with a very clear cause; the same cause that all other rebels have -- to go out and sell like hotcakes and make canon very profitable.


Absolutely!

Here's another cause: it'll make the T2i come down in price.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 4, 2011)

I owned a 40D then upgraded to a 5DII. I recently added a 60D and would not even consider a rebel series because of the following:

awkward handling compared to 60D
Lack of dual control dials
lack of pentaprism
slow frame rate

I think the 60D also has better AF performance. The swivel screen is great upgrade though. If you are only going to use it for video, then it's worth considering the rebel over 60D.


----------



## BlackEagle (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it is kind of funny how much people worry about Canon lossing 1Ds customers to 5D or xxD customers to xxxD. Guys wake up Sony beat Nikon in UK. Competion is big. Do you guys think that Canon's main concern is losing it's own customers to again itself  When users pick a 5D over a 1D, Canon is still making the money and not the rivals. So, what is Canon supposed to do? Not make 5D mark III very good so that there is a reason to buy 1Ds  Are there any guarantees that customers will not jump ship if Canon does not make each of it's products very good in order to make the more expensive models more appealing.

I think Canon is (and should be) more worried about losing market share to Sony, Panasonic and Nikon. I think Canon and you guys should be less worried about Canon losing business to itself  Let the 5D mark III kick 1Ds ass and Rebels kick xxd ass  This way Canon keeps the profits and we get better Cameras for less..So everybody in the Canon Universe stays happy


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 4, 2011)

BlackEagle said:


> I think it is kind of funny how much people worry about Canon lossing 1Ds customers to 5D or xxD customers to xxxD. Guys wake up Sony beat Nikon in UK. Competion is big. Do you guys think that Canon's main concern is losing it's own customers to again itself  When users pick a 5D over a 1D, Canon is still making the money and not the rivals. So, what is Canon supposed to do? Not make 5D mark III very good so that there is a reason to buy 1Ds  Are there any guarantees that customers will not jump ship if Canon does not make each of it's products very good in order to make the more expensive models more appealing.
> 
> I think Canon is (and should be) more worried about losing market share to Sony, Panasonic and Nikon. I think Canon and you guys should be less worried about Canon losing business to itself  Let the 5D mark III kick 1Ds ass and Rebels kick xxd ass  This way Canon keeps the profits and we get better Cameras for less..So everybody in the Canon Universe stays happy



Exactly!!


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I don't think it's that people want the Rebels to such. But all the new tech comes out on the higher end cameras first and then trickles down to the Rebels later. Which tends to make Rebel announcements a little boring and non interesting. There isn't a feature of the 600D that we haven't already seen in another camera.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Feb 4, 2011)

There's still plenty to differentiate the xxD and xxxD series - essentially the same stuff that has always separated their non-D analogues (no pun intended) in the film world:

* Size (xxxD will always be smaller and lighter)
* Build Quality (Maybe the 60D doesn't have the full-metal jacket of the pre-60D bodies, but neither did the film bodies. Still better than any xxx series)
* Handling (second control dial, metering, AF, information display)
* Speed


----------



## WarStreet (Feb 5, 2011)

The rebels although not as good as the higher priced cameras, they still remain great cameras for their target. 

From history, the 18mp sensor was expected, as we should also expect an improved noise and dynamic range too. The camera has to be tested to see the real benefit of this upgrade.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 5, 2011)

Rocky said:


> That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??



a small form factor is always good. ever taken a camera overseas 


the differences between the 60D and the 600D becomes less and less with newer models to the point where you could probably the same thing about the 60D and its successor if the changes are incremental.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??
> ...



My 20D and 40D (with 3 lenses) have travelled to every continent of the world, including Antarctica. For me, handling and speed is more important than the slight decrease in size and weight. With the L lenses, the additional size and weight of the body becomes insignificant.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 5, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> The rebels although not as good as the higher priced cameras, they still remain great cameras for their target.
> 
> From history, the 18mp sensor was expected, as we should also expect an improved noise and dynamic range too. The camera has to be tested to see the real benefit of this upgrade.



Same sensor + same digic IV = same image, no improved noise or DR.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 5, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > That will make it almost like a 60D except the size and the grip. What is the point of having this model??
> ...



form factor preference is massively dependent on the form factor of the person using the camera.

I can't hold a T2i for more than a few minutes before my hand cramps. I can, however, walk around all day with a 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II on a 5D Mark II body, and have flown with said combination.

it is disappointing that the digital camera realm is currently very size-ist, discriminating against those who prefer small cameras over those who prefer large cameras. for my wife, she is limited to the technology of the XXXD lineup (and now maybe the 60D) simply due to the fact that she can't shoot comfortably with anything larger


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2011)

I have nothing against the size or weight of the Rebel series. My complain is the size of the grip of the Rebel series. If Canon makes the grip sticks out another 1/4 "more , and make the grip another 1/8" thicker, it will be a lot more comfortable in the hand. Just look at the entry level of Nikons'. They are they about same size and weight of the rebel and they are a lot more comfortable to be held. It all in the grip.


----------



## Catastrophile (Feb 6, 2011)

presuming the rumor is true, i hope the 18MP sensor will be a bit different from the three we have seen so far, especially WRT dynamic range/shadow noise/low contrast detail (the three things are interrelated i guess). also if the only Rebel coming soon is the 600D (no 2000D), this will further support the idea that Canon has decided to do away with the xxxxD and rely on the before-last Rebel (550D in a few days) as the their cheapest SLR. A good idea to replace one series more frequently (12 months instead of 18) and use the old model as a cheaper offer, the 550D will still feel pretty much current and fresh spec-wise and history-wise until it gets discontinued next year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

Catastrophile said:


> ...if the only Rebel coming soon is the 600D (no 2000D), this will further support the idea that Canon has decided to do away with the xxxxD and rely on the before-last Rebel (550D in a few days) as the their cheapest SLR...



Buzzzz. Thanks for playing, try again next time. 

Seriously, though, Canon knows that the vastly overwhelming majority of their profit comes from the bottom end of the lineup, and they'd be foolish to abandon the cheapest entry-level dSLR (priced comparably to high-end P&S cameras).


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 7, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Catastrophile said:
> 
> 
> > ...if the only Rebel coming soon is the 600D (no 2000D), this will further support the idea that Canon has decided to do away with the xxxxD and rely on the before-last Rebel (550D in a few days) as the their cheapest SLR...
> ...



Yes, I certainly agree.

Canon needs a low end camera to balance what others are offering. It also provides a way for stores to advertise the low price model, and then convince would be buyers to step up to the more profitible T3i.


----------



## pgabor (Feb 7, 2011)

About the grip and handling thing, here's a quote from dpreview:

_"In the past we've not been big fans of Canon's entry-level models in terms of handling; since the EOS 350D they've been afflicted by a tiny, slim grips that seem to have been designed for the smallest of hands. The 600D finally addresses this with a grip that's slightly deeper, front to back, than its predecessor's, coupled with a sculpted channel on the back that provides a positive anchor point for your thumb.

This makes a big difference to the feel of the camera in your hand, and while users with large mitts may well still find it cramped, it's likely that a lot of users will find the 600D much more comfortable to hold than its predecessors. Personally I found it to be a huge improvement, and the first 'Rebel' class camera that I've been happy to carry around one-handed for an extended session of shooting since the original 300D. "_


----------

